# 48qt Sous Vide Cooler mod...



## SittingElf

There are a lot of posts about cooler mods for Sous Vide circulators. Most are using 12-20 qt coolers, but I have used a 48qt without any issues, and converted so as to minimize evaporation. Anova says a maximum of 5.5 gallons is the limit for the 900watt unit, but in an insulated cooler, that limit is moot because the water will hold temperature much longer than those uninsulated transparent tubs.
The cooler I did the mod for is a 48qt Coleman that holds about 10 gallons to the MAX line on the Anova.  I drilled a 2 3/8 in hole in a far side to accommodate the Anova. Then I split the top so that I could load and check ingredients without interrupting the water circulation from the Anova. I kept the two lids attached to the cooler. I marked the Min/Max levels inside the cooler for water level reference. This makes it easy to load, once the water temp is reached, and without disturbing the Anova.
I recently did 12 boneless chicken breasts, along with 24 chicken drumsticks in one load, as well as two full-sized 15lb packer briskets all in the cooler together in another load. Temp was set and maintained at 145F for 2 hours for the chicken and 142 for the Briskets for 42 hours, and they came out perfectly. I have also sous vide a large number of potatoes at 185 deg for an hour to make super mashed potatoes! Evaporation was virtually nil and only added a water cup of water at 30 hours for the briskets. Size is not an issue with the insulated coolers. It all depends on your needs, and this 48qt works just as well as a 12qt container. No steam evaporation, so no need to constantly monitor water level! Easy to lift one side to check that bags are not floating. The real kicker is that this cooler can be found all over for less than $25!  Cheers! Bon Appetite.


----------



## daveomak

Nice water oven......

It's no wonder coolers don't keep cold....   No insulation in the lid...


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice mod!
I really like the way you cut the lid in half so you can put the meat in without disturbing the SV circulator!
Al


----------



## bill in mn

Brilliant. I will copy if you don't mind.


----------



## Warren F

This cooler mod worked with my homehardware SV well.  I've only set it as high as 170f so far, but it got there fast and held temp.  Thanks for this post SittingElf.  You saved my bacon, haha!

War...


----------



## crazymoon

SE, That is a great idea!


----------



## Medina Joe

daveomak said:


> Nice water oven......
> 
> It's no wonder coolers don't keep cold....   No insulation in the lid...



 Low Expansion Foam will help with that.


----------



## Warren F

I thought that was weird too. No foam in the lid. But when I cut mine, there it was!? No complaints. (-:

War...


----------



## SittingElf

I have run my cooler with sous vide immersion for as much as 72 hours at a time with VERY little loss of water from evaporation. One time I added about 2 quarts to bring the level back to max, but that's it.  The lid captures evaporative water and drips it back into the bath.


----------



## ironhorse07

Just a thought, I notice from your pics that it looks like your lid halves are only hinged on one side. . I have found them at Ace Hardware also.


----------



## SittingElf

ironhorse07 said:


> Just a thought, I notice from your pics that it looks like your lid halves are only hinged on one side. . I have found them at Ace Hardware also.


Thanks for that info. I've ordered a set from Amazon. Cheap!

https://amzn.to/2OZJjlQ


----------



## SittingElf

If you have either the Anova 800 or 900 watt circulators, and you want to modify a cooler like the one I have done (twice now), you will need a 2 3/8" hole saw.
The one I use is inexpensive and includes an arbor so that you can immediately use it with a drill.  This cuts through the cooler plastic like a hot knife through butter! Available on Amazon.

https://amzn.to/2OZJjlQ




https://amzn.to/2OZJjlQ


----------



## Bearcarver

Very Nice Job, Elf!!
Looks Great !
Like.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog

What method did you use to cut the lid?


----------



## SittingElf

redheelerdog said:


> What method did you use to cut the lid?


I had a couple of options, but I found that the easiest way was with my jigsaw.


----------



## dr k

Score!  Three 48 qt coleman coolers at Kroger's manager special $5.00 each.


----------

